# Kale and Bella and Court and Alaska's Breeding Journal



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

It's been almost a year since Randy and Swingers Clutches and we're back again, this time with two pairs and both are first timers 
So going by who layed the first egg we have occupying 

*NESTBOX 1* Kale and Bella









*Egg #1 layed:* 6.12 - Fertile










*Egg #2 layed:* 8.12 - Fertile










*Egg #3 layed:* 10.12 - Fertile
*Egg #4 layed:* 12.12 - Fertile
*Egg #5 layed:* 14.12

*NESTBOX 2* Court and Alaska









*Egg #1 layed:* 9.12 - Fertile (unlikely to hatch)
*Egg #2 layed:* 11.12 - Fertile
*Egg #3 layed:* 12.12
*Egg #4 layed:* 14.12

I know my mum doesn't always like the amount of birds we have even though I pay my board and for all of the birds needs and do all their cage cleaning etc so I honestly thought it would be a long shot but figured there was no harm in asking, I think little Bear has made her soften up to them because she finds Bear so cute and funny 
She agreed that if we get any chicks and they make it that I can keep not just one but two of them :excited:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Exciting! Love those nestbox pics . Looking forward to hearing about their progress! Good luck and best wishes to both pairs from my flock and me.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Very cool! Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Candled Kale and Bella's second egg today and it's fertile to, picture is in first post sorry they aren't very clear.

Also candled Court and Alaska's first egg, I wasn't expecting it to be fertile because it has a chip on the side that has sort of dried but there was a heartbeat. Don't think it will be possible for it to hatch though, it has bubbles that float around in the egg and from what I've read sounds like a ruptured air sac.

Chip on side









Bubbles


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Poor egg! Interesting, tho.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Haven't updated for a bit
Both pairs have stopped at five eggs each and all of them are fertile, Court and Alaska's first one is DIS since it had the bubbles inside. All is going good so far though, I've been misting the inside of the box for more humidity everyday with how hot it's been lately. Kale and Bella's first egg should be due to hatch anywhere around Christmas Day  Down side is that because they started sitting when the first egg was layed there is going to be a big difference in hatching times.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

K & B's first egg looks like it has a tilted air cell :excited: air cell is a little big so hoping the little one hatches ok


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yay!  Good luck, egg!


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

fascinating pictures of candled eggs! Are you using a special candler?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Chipper&Trillie said:


> fascinating pictures of candled eggs! Are you using a special candler?


It's a shame I couldn't get them any clearer though. I've been using a small torch with one of those hose attachments taped to the end, I read it on one of srtiels pages  and it works great


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

K&B's Egg #2 air cell has tilted 

and all is going well with Egg #1 so far, a video of the little one doing it's thing in the egg, not the greatest but you can hear it 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=830671316989051&set=vb.640314276024757&type=2&theater


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't believe it! 
Ruby was laying more eggs around the same time as the others in the box that their food dishes sit on, she's been doing all the work on her own and I never see any of the boys go there so after candling them the first few days I gave up and figured since there was no boys hanging around they weren't fertile. 

Well, for some reason, maybe boredom I decided to candle them and all three of them are FERTILE 
That brings the fertile egg count to a total of 12 :rofl:


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

blueybluesky said:


> a video of the little one doing it's thing in the egg, not the greatest but you can hear it
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=830671316989051&set=vb.640314276024757&type=2&theater


wow! thanks! how far away is this one from hatching???

Is now a naturally good time where you live for them to breed? its deep winter where I live, but mine still lay eggs.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Chipper&Trillie said:


> wow! thanks! how far away is this one from hatching???
> 
> Is now a naturally good time where you live for them to breed? its deep winter where I live, but mine still lay eggs.


It's round about the natural time of year now, it's summer here so it's getting hotter but means it's more dry, not much humidity. 
The wild birds were all at it a bit over a month ago, I love listening to the baby galahs in the trees begging for their food and if there isn't to many trees/branches in the way you can see them perched next to the parents and getting fed


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

and the little one is here  looks like s/he didn't want to miss the big day with a Christmas eve arrival.
checked the box before I went out to do last minute Christmas shopping and he was still working on it, got home to find a little yellow fluff ball.

Sorry bout the horrible phone pics, will try to get better ones soon, it was getting dark outside and didn't want to keep the little one out long.



















and chick #2 (K&B's) has started piping so should be here any day now


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Boxing Day arrival K&B's chick #2 
This little one is kind of special because I went out to the aviary to check if it had hatched yet but it hadn't, so I picked the egg up and saw he had cut all the way around the egg and I could just see his tiny beak going through the shell and could feel it touching my hand, I took the egg inside for my mum to see. I was waiting for my phone to turn on because I wanted to get a video but didn't get time to. We got to see the little guy hatch right there in my hand 


















Also K&B's egg #3 and C&A's egg#2 have started pipping, should hatch around Sunday.

Two bubs together, you can tell the finches have been in there doing their thing to the nest, I had to pull half of it out since it was starting to go up the walls of the box :lol:


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

K&B's Chick #3 hatched today



















C&A's is still cutting out


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awwwww so cute! :blush:


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Court and Alaska's first chick hatched on the 29th Monday and their second chick hatched today  third one is now cutting out. Haven't got any pics of theirs yet but will get some soon.

Kale and Bella's last two eggs have shown no sign of hatching and look to be going a little greyish in colour so I think they could be DIS, but am keeping them in there longer just to be sure.

K&B's three chicks huddled together  not sure if they are being overfed, oh and the green in their crops is Kale and the oldest ones eyes are slightly starting to open.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

these photos are all so precious  congratulations!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

What big crops they have! Sweet babies.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

It's getting to be a bit of a hand full remembering how old who is and keeping up with them :lol:

*KALE AND BELLA'S CHICKS*
all napping together


















chick 3 is starting to get pinnies 









TODAY

*Chick #1:* Hatched 24th Dec - 10 days old
*Chick #2:* Hatched 26th Dec - 8 days old
*Chick #3:* Hatched 28th Dec - 6 days old

*COURT AND ALASKA'S CHICKS*
my mum keeping an eye on them while I clean the little pooper's nest 










TODAY

*Chick #1:* Hatched 29th Dec - 5 days old
*Chick #2:* Hatched 31st Dec - 3 days old
*Chick #3:* Hatched 2nd Jan - 1 day old

*RUBY'S CHICKS:*
I didn't think her first one was still alive in the egg because of how it looked, I guess it must have nicked a vein while pipping



















chick 2, notice the eye colour 









TODAY

*Chick #1:* Hatched 2nd Jan - 1 day old
*Chick #2:* Hatched 3rd Jan (today)
*Chich #3:* Hatched 4th Jan


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Ruby's third chick hatched but we sadly lost her second one 

little ones are doing great though and Ruby is doing a really good job being a single mummy









Court and Alaska's bubs are also doing great. I was expecting them to all be greys but it looks like we have a little odd one with a yellow crest among them



























And we have been having some problems with Kale and Bella's babies, especially the youngest. I think they have been getting pecked by one of the others that I suspect are wanting the nest box because they are always hanging out on it and going in. I got a new box yesterday and put it in the aviary, so far no fresh pecks. Here's what he looked like yesterday 

It's looking like he will be staying with us though because my mum keeps calling him her baby :lol: we'll see if she decides to keep him









and the rest of their clutch


















second hatched, some times in the light it looks like he has a bit of red colouring to his eyes.









Oh and Kale and Bella's chicks seem to be very hissy little boys or girls


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I love looking at the wee ones. Sorry you lost one.


----------

